# defekte Datei



## matsi (13. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Problem....

E:\Spiele\HL\valve\gfx\vgui\fonts\640_ScoreboardText.tga

Wenn ich diese Datei öffne oder löschen will hängt sich mein Computer jedesmal auf. Die Maus bewegt sich nicht mehr und mir bleib nur noch den Computer auszuschalten

Was soll ich tun??

mfg Matsi


----------



## JohannesR (13. Juni 2003)

Was hat denn das mit Hardware zu tun?
Lösung: Die Datei nicht öffnen oder löschen.


----------



## Frankdfe (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Erst mal ein Fragen:
Mit welchen Programmen hast du denn versucht die Datei zu öffnen und wie groß ist die Datei? Wozu brauchst du diese Datei? Konntest du diese Datei schonmal öffnen?


----------



## dfd1 (13. Juni 2003)

Wie schon gesagt: Falscher Ort für das Thema.

Aber: Gehe mal in den Abesicherten Modus und versuch die Datei dort zu löschen...
Und: Überprüf sie mal auf Viren.


----------



## El_Schubi (13. Juni 2003)

Oder die löscht die Datei über die Eingabeaufforderung, da startet Windows kein Preview und der pc sollte sich nicht aufhängen...

falls du den befehl brauchst: 

del E:\Spiele\HL\valve\gfx\vgui\fonts\640_ScoreboardText.tga


----------



## matsi (14. Juni 2003)

Danke für die HIlfen!

Ich weiss falsches Thema für Hardware!!

mfg Matthias


----------

